# anyone going to miss inazuma eleven



## 1234turtles (Apr 29, 2011)

inazuma eleven  had its series finale wensday it going to be followed up with a new series called inazuma eleven go with  a new main character.  it takes place ten years after inazuma eleven 
on topic:im sure im going to like the new inazuma eleven but im really going to miss all the old characters anyone feel the same way


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2011)

i've never even heard of inazuma eleven so no, i will not miss it


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 29, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> inazuma eleven  had its series finale wensday it going to be followed up with a new series called inazuma eleven go with  a new main character.  it takes place ten years after inazuma eleven
> on topic:im sure im going to like the new inazuma eleven but im really going to miss all the old characters anyone feel the same way


if i'd had benn in usa then i would have missied it,but its is not over in my country.
they repeat the whole anime when they get axel back against epsilon.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 29, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's so damn irritating.
They do it to every single anime including Pokemon and Naruto.
They keep repeating the whole fucking reason after a random episode.
It goes on for a really long time, after which they start the next season and the cycle repeats.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think naruto has been stopped telecasting on cartoon network.
and WTF Pokemon has been shifted to POGO(damn irritating channel).
I would love to watch shinchan and ninja hattori.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 29, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL WTF those shows suck!
Anyway, let's stop hijacking this thread.
Our country is a third world country and things like these are to be expected.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 29, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. they are good.
farewell inazuma eleven in usa.
now for our country PLEASE stop repeating the shows.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sure the old characters will still be in Inazuma Eleven Go which I might add starts airing May 4th.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 29, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i meant in japan it doesnt have a usa dub so i watch subs on gogoanime


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 30, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but still the same answer.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know much about Inazuma Eleven, but I've watched it thrice.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 4, 2011)

Never watched this series before and I don't plan on it. The games are good though


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 4, 2011)

inny whooda what?

Nope.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here 
i like shinchan but IDK hindi xD
i jus watch that with my cousins who knows Hindi


----------



## Waflix (May 4, 2011)

I heard of Inazuma Eleven a few weeks ago, but that was the game. I didn't know that there was a Anime...
PS: Was the Anime first, or the game?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 5, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first was anime.


----------



## Waflix (May 5, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just as I thought, I couldn't find any (reliable) information on the net. Thank you.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 9, 2011)

one of the worst animes  i have watched it  was good then i found it really stupid , aliens playing soccer trying to take over the world by using soccer like wdf??  i stopped half way it was good then it went down hill so no i won't miss it


----------



## Kimimaro (May 12, 2011)

I heard good things about it, but never watched it. It doesn't seem like the kind of anime I would be into.


----------

